# Actuator question



## iowagrizz660 (Jan 10, 2010)

Can someone tell me who manufactors this electric actuator?

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44934&d=1226709852

First one I've seen that doesn't have the electric motor on the out site. I like the looks on this one, it seems to be the slimest one I can find, just need to know where to buy it.

Thanks


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

The motor is the black part on the cyl. Skywagon owns it and can give you more info when he sees the thread.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

iowagrizz660;962258 said:


> Can someone tell me who manufactors this electric actuator?
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44934&d=1226709852
> 
> ...


American mfg. they may have sold out to another outfit. Check with dealers as they sometimes have these on the shelf. comes as a kit all brackets, wiring, switches ect. I have ran 2 of these many seasons without a ny problems and have a new on on the shelf that was never used.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

http://www.hydramotion.net/index.html

As stated they used to be American Actuator.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

lots of great info on Actuators in this thread.

ALC-greg maybe you should re-read this thread as well LOL, I won't say more though.

that is all Sublime out.


----------



## iowagrizz660 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Reb...searched but had no success. Got an email out to there sales, waiting on word of the cost for what I need.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm not sure what you are planning but here is another site you might look at.

http://www.kybfluidpower.com/Mini_Motion_Package.html


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry here's the link I was talking about,

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78022&highlight=atv+plow+with+wings


----------



## Ganz (Nov 29, 2009)

Look on ebay. I've seen that exact kit on there probably 5 times in the last few weeks.


----------



## Ganz (Nov 29, 2009)

Right here
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATV-..._Accessories?hash=item45f071671f#ht_981wt_941

Pretty pricey though


----------

